# Custom screenprinting + Custom tags, both INHOUSE



## nickalew (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, i wasn't sure if this was the right place to post this, but I am creating t-shirts for a school fund raiser, and the school group wants the shirts to have custom tags, for some reason. I've read on the forum about purchasing the shirt tags separately, and having them sewn on at a local tailor. I'm kind of at a crunch for time, and was wondering if there are any online vendors that will do CUSTOM screen printing and designs on t-shirts, + at the same time put on CUSTOM shirt tags on the t-shirts. This would save me a lot of time.

Thanks in advance


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

Monkeydrive.net seems to offer that service if you provide them with the custom tags.. 

hope this helps


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

jakprints.com does both and i have heard good reviews from them from other memebers of the forum.


----------



## bjtodd (May 3, 2008)

PFI Fashions also prints and puts in labels. 100 pc minimums and quick turn time


----------



## bjtodd (May 3, 2008)

PFI Fashions at PFI Fashion INC. :: Clothing Manufacturer, Re-Labeling, Collaring, Sports Apparel... Sorry for not including that. I was very happy with their service.


----------



## tecboss (May 3, 2008)

how about buying tagless and screen printing them yourself just a thought


----------

